# Lets build something new!



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Its cold and I've run out of ideas......


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Crates...... Nesting boxes...... feeders....... fronts......breeding pens......etc. Just make sure you can get it out the door. A friend built a boat in his work shop bigger than the door.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Box everything up and move to California land of fruits and nuts


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Shadybug constantly amazes me, he just made a 4 or 5 tined scraper to scrape his slatted floor? Just when I think he's made everything possible..........


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> Shadybug constantly amazes me, he just made a 4 or 5 tined scraper to scrape his slatted floor? Just when I think he's made everything possible..........


My brain works 24/7. Its easy, if you need something make it. LOL


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Crates...... Nesting boxes...... feeders....... fronts......breeding pens......etc. Just make sure you can get it out the door. A friend built a boat in his work shop bigger than the door.


Lol that sounds like something I would do !


----------

